# C et C++ > C > Contribuez >  C File Gen, un gnrateur de fichiers [Sources]

## Franck.H

*C File Gen* _(CFG pour son diminutif)_, est un *gnrateur de fichiers* _(style de template)_ pour le *Langage C*. Les fichiers gnrs sont ceux utiliss pour le code _(*.c et *.h)_ mais avec toute l'organisation  et l'en-tte de projet/fichier dj en place.

Cela fait gagner un temps considrable lorsqu'il faut crer des dizaines de fichiers avec la mme organisation, plus besoin de procder  de multitudes _Copier/Coller_ !

Voici ce qu'on obtenir avec *CFG* _(avec les fichiers de gabarit par dfaut)_ :

*Un fichier source :*


```

```

*Le fichier d'en-tte associ :*


```

```

Le type de prsentation peut tre chang simplement en modifiant le contenu des fichiers de gabarit et il est galement possible d'omettre certaines parties.

----------


## Franck.H

Voici les diffrentes ressources pour *C File Gen* :


*Site :* http://franckh.developpez.com/cfg/index.html
*Le blog :* http://blog.developpez.com/franckh
*Documentation en ligne :* http://franckh.developpez.com/cfg/doc
*Documentation PDF :* http://franckh.developpez.com/cfg/do...tion-fr-v1.pdf

*Dpot SubVersion :*


```
svn export http://subversion.developpez.com/projets/CFG/ cfg
```

*Tlchargement des sources :* ftp://ftp-developpez.com/franckh/cfg...v0.1.1-src.zip
*Tlchargement de la version compile (pour Windows) :* ftp://ftp-developpez.com/franckh/cfg...-bin-win32.zip

----------


## Franck.H

Voici la liste des choses  faire sur *C File Gen* pour les futures versions :

Ajouter sur l'interface principale un groupe d'options "Options de gnration"   o se trouverons des options pour laisser le choix du type de fichier    gnrer (que *.h, que *.c ou les 2).

----------


## Franck.H

*14/08/08 : Version Beta 1 - 0.1.1 :*
Redessin et ajout de l'icne 16x16 (format png) sur le cadre des fentres.Ajout d'vnement pour amliorer l'automatisation de l'enregistrement du message d'erreur du compilateur C++ (options de gnration C++)Le titre du bouton 'Valider' a chang pour 'Gnrer' qui est plus explicite pour ce type de programme.Rvision d'une fonction qui empchais la gnration des fichiers.


*07/08/08 : Sortie de la version Beta 1 - 0.1.0*

----------

